# AC cable vs MC cable



## mjjg92 (Jan 19, 2012)

I usually do residential work so not sure on this. I am wiring 2x4 dropin fluorescent fixtures in a storefront. I know above the drop ceiling I cant use romex ,but which can i use, AC or MC ? beside the grounding conductor I dont see a big difference. Can I use either ? Also would I be allowed to use romex to wire in wall outlets. 
Thanks


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Use MC. It's cheaper than AC.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

what type of building construction and what type of occupancy?


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

AC doesn't look as ugly as MC


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peewee0413 said:


> AC doesn't look as ugly as MC


And it does not work well with fluorescent lighting,You are better off with MC cable...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> And it does not work well with fluorescent lighting,You are better off with MC cable...


:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


What the heck are you talking about?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Depending on the occupancy you can use romex in the walls under the sheetrock and them either sleeve out or box over to another method over the suspended ceiling. MC wire is cheaper ( go figure) and has a more reliable ground.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> :blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:
> 
> 
> What the heck are you talking about?


Bx depends on the guys tightening their connectors for the EGC ,Something some guys skip when they're under the gun and that leads to starting problems.

I always found they will more often rap EGC on the green screw on the speed plates when using MC cable or romex .

I hate type AC cable..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Bx depends on the guys tightening their connectors for the EGC ,Something some guys skip when they're under the gun *and that leads to starting problems.*


This is one of the dumbest thing I have heard lately.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> This is one of the dumbest thing I have heard lately.:laughing:


Probably because you lack the experience necessary to understand what I"m talking about,But stick around Kid you'll learn well here...:laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Probably because you lack the experience necessary to understand what I"m talking about,But stick around Kid you'll learn well here...:laughing:


So you are saying that mc cable is better because some people are lazy? What the heck does that have to do with wiring methods?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Bx depends on the guys tightening their connectors for the EGC ,Something some guys skip when they're under the gun and that leads to starting problems.
> 
> I always found they will more often rap EGC on the green screw on the speed plates when using MC cable or romex .
> 
> I hate type AC cable..


I have never seen this happen.. you must be "special".. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Probably because you lack the experience necessary to understand what I"m talking about,But stick around Kid you'll learn well here...:laughing:


I would say I lack the alcohol atrophied brain to understand you. :laughing:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I thought the idea of "speed plates" are to avoid taking the fixture apart at finish.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

BBQ said:


> This is one of the dumbest thing I have heard lately.:laughing:


I've seen it once in my 14yr career. Old house with two wire, no EG. Recently installed 2x4 in the kitchen would not start. On a whim the guy I was working under decided to run a jumper from the frame of the fixture to the neutral. Light came on instantly. Ran a #12 THHN from panel to fixture and problem was permanently solved. Apparently some magnetic ballast won't start unless their grounded but I don't think it's an issue with electronic ballast.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Briancraig81 said:


> I've seen it once in my 14yr career. Old house with two wire, no EG. Recently installed 2x4 in the kitchen would not start. On a whim the guy I was working under decided to run a jumper from the frame of the fixture to the neutral. Light came on instantly. Ran a #12 THHN from panel to fixture and problem was permanently solved. Apparently some magnetic ballast won't start unless their grounded but I don't think it's an issue with electronic ballast.


I agree 100% that many fixtures need a ground to operate, what is dumb is saying AC cable will not provide it.


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

no kidding. Up here in Canada there is no MC... yet magically all our lights work perfectly. Go figure!


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

mjjg92 said:


> I usually do residential work so not sure on this. I am wiring 2x4 dropin fluorescent fixtures in a storefront. I know above the drop ceiling I cant use romex ,but which can i use, AC or MC ? beside the grounding conductor I dont see a big difference. Can I use either ? Also would I be allowed to use romex to wire in wall outlets.
> Thanks


See what you've started. You might as well ask them about union vs non union


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

bkmichael65 said:


> See what you've started. You might as well ask them about union vs non union


Been there done that on another thread lol...


----------



## Mcdean4775 (Sep 19, 2009)

I love how every electrician thinks he's smarter than the next.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Mcdean4775 said:


> I love how every electrician thinks he's smarter than the next.


...when it takes someone almost 4 years to formulate a response...

...and its their 1st post....


ya gotta wonder :whistling2:


----------



## Mcdean4775 (Sep 19, 2009)

What was intended to be a comradery of electricians,now full of guys like yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

bkmichael65 said:


> See what you've started. You might as well ask them about union vs non union


Well now that you mention it....:thumbup:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Can't spell "non-union" without "union". Just sayin.....:whistling2:


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

stuiec said:


> Can't spell "non-union" without "union". Just sayin.....:whistling2:


I just checked the handbook and it doesn't say anything about spelling. I don't think it's covered in the agreement.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Mcdean4775 said:


> What was intended to be a comradery of electricians,now full of guys like yourself :thumbsup:



...don't forget to count yourself too


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I have seen some ungrounded fixtures create noise which would be picked up by AM radio's, once grounded the noise went away.


----------

